# Squirrel



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you trap squirrel within city limits and are any types of traps restricted?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure if its legal, but lots of us dog owners do it, just use a squirrel sized have a heart. i like to use some peanut butter mixed with sunflower seeds. they seem fond of it.
what are you planning on doing once you catch it?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

You can bring 'em over to my house! :evil:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

haha well thanks for the help but i am going to be keeping the catch. eat them, keep the fur, skulls, claws. I like to mess with that kind of stuff. if you have any other ideas for me on how to use everything let me know.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

whats a have a heart? type of trap? where and how much can i get them for?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

there a little costly,bout $40, most hardware stores carry them.
another option is go to website.....squirreldogcentral.com
they have plans to build your own, quite easy to do.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

found one at lowes for $20.....u should recheck your sources haha:lol:


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Set a garbage can about 50 yards down from this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti2LtyelUr4


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

hplayer,check-out pg.28 of the hunting/trapping guide under additional hunting rule's.Or ask ?'s like this in law forums and let one of the CO'S give you the right info.In this case,it is pretty clear that you may NOT trap squirrel in mi.


----------

